# God bless



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

My adorable nephew of 2 1/2 years has been diagnosed with autism.. I could go in to all of the things I know cause autism, but that would be pointless.. little Lennox (Len), is a very well behaved (whatever that means), sweet little boy, who exudes the same kind of child like interest in things I feel that I had as a kid.. I don't know what I'm trying to say except that he gonna need all the positive intent this world can provide and I wish I could take back anything negative I ever said or did... god bless

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

PM sent.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's unfortunate John. Our son is Autistic and he's 23, he knows he's different and that's the hard part for me.

The way I look at it is, it's the cards we were dealt and we love and support him and it looks like Lennox has people around him that love him as well. Do him and yourself a favor and always be there for him and include him in everything you do.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Long John I’m so sorry to hear that about your nephew. I’m glad you are sharing this news with us in the Forum, I have found out in life if we discuss our issues in life with others it not only releases stress, but almost always we learn how to make things better. I’m so glad I stay in this Forum, if for nothing else it reinforces my faith in today’s world.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Just keep the faith John. Len is in our prayers.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

John.

Just know that there are forum friends out here who are thinking of you, you're young nephew and your family today.

GP


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

The autistic spectrum is quite broad and many of those we respect throughout history have been autistic. There will be challenges, but all kids are


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Well, I had to get all emotional and post something like this on a slingshot forum, so I'd better add some context and attempt to finish with some composure...

My whole family is struggling with different things right now. Without going into details, Lens autism could potentially be overwhelming for my little sister, due to the current state of everything else in her life. My parents seem to be maxed out with coming retirement, house remodel, and caring for Grandma. I wouldn't make a good preacher, but it says somewhere in the Bible that god only gives you as much struggle as you can handle.

Admittedly, I wasn't exactly sober at time of posting, and I let my emotions get the better of me. This world is less and less hospitable everyday. My heart truly goes out to folks with physical/mental disabilities, on top of having to deal with all the divisive identity politics that seem to guide society now.

Lennox is certainly loved despite my fear and ignorance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

AKA Forgotten said:


> The autistic spectrum is quite broad and many of those we respect throughout history have been autistic. There will be challenges, but all kids are


I know right.. he'll probably have a better grasp of the English language than I do by the time he's five, lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Long John said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > The autistic spectrum is quite broad and many of those we respect throughout history have been autistic. There will be challenges, but all kids are
> ...


You and me both mate lol

Anything like this is a shock and glad that you shared it with us. I don't know why god sends us everything at once, times like you and your family are going through are not pleasant and a dark place just seems to get darker and deeper. But all we can do is trust in the big man and hope that he knows what he's doing. Fortunately there isn't the stigma from everyone now, a surprising amount of people do have autism. Little steps with each day at a time. Easy for me to say I know, but like many things in life, very often the shock and the fear turn out to be worse than actual result. My thoughts and prayers go with you, as I know do from your extended family on this forum.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Life can be overwhelming, and I feel like eventually we all have to release our mental pressure. Long John, You shared your issues with some of the finest people I know of.


----------

